# Lee Evan's Portrait



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

This one's a bit creepy.
I realise it isn't the best. 
Thought I'd share anyway.
Haven't had much time to draw, as I've been working a lot recently.

Be prepared to be creeped out, lol.


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

I had to find this pic. on the internet. It's really good. At first I thought you were a bit off on the right eye but it's the same in the pic. you used as a reference. Good work


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks Joe!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Ah thank you so much, Chanda! 
As long as it resembles the reference even the slightest bit, I'm happy! lol


----------

